# SM Forum attacked, gone...



## SeoulWind (Feb 25, 2004)

Bad news: http://www.starshipmodeler.net/

Mark Snyder
Seoul, Korea


----------



## sunkist (Jan 18, 2005)

This is a very bad news


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I was just over there! This stinks.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow. You know, some people are real pieces of work. I'm now in a pissy mood.

Dan


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

It's hard to believe there are people mean enough to do this kind of thing.


----------



## SeoulWind (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah, it happened just within the last couple of hours or so, too. I checked it this morning (Korea time), and was just going back after lunch. I got a "page not found" so I backtracked to see if John had posted an announcement and sure enough, he had.

*@&$%!! hacker  

Mark Snyder
Seoul, Korea


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Wouldn't you like to give that jerk a blanket party. What a loser. I hope John doesn't get discouraged and throw in the towel.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I am literally sick to my stomach over this news. I just visted the S.M. site this morning, doing research for a scratch-build. [email protected]%ing believable someone would do this.


----------



## Gigan (Feb 13, 2005)

All I can say is that those forums had a wealth of information for a newb like me and I dont think there will be anything to compare to what was going on over at that site as far as resources are concerned.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

SeoulWind said:


> Yeah, it happened just within the last couple of hours or so, too. I checked it this morning (Korea time), and was just going back after lunch. I got a "page not found" so I backtracked to see if John had posted an announcement and sure enough, he had.
> 
> *@&$%!! hacker
> 
> ...


It happened _maybe_ an hour ago, Mark. I was reading a PM from someone and was about to hit "reply" , but had to take a break to order a part, then when I came back and hit Reply, the forums were down. Sux, bigtime.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

I gotta amid, ah'm in a fightin' mood now. 

John's seriously bummed sounding, most of the rest of us are on the warpath. The Co.M.Mi.E.S. are gathing up the key to our long unused nucular arsenal...man this irritates me.

dagnabit.


----------



## nebulaclass269 (Jun 29, 2000)

This is unbelievable....I was on it earlier as well. Let me just say John Lester that if you're reading this, I'm probably not alone when I say that if you find a safer, better way to put the boards back up I'm absolutely willing to pay a yearly membership fee for you to run it. 

The comraderie and friendships I've made because of your site has been priceless to me these last six years.  

I hope whoever did this is exposed---some folks just can't leave a good thing alone.

George


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

That's disgusting.

I hope that whoever did this really feels proud of himself now. He's trashed thousands of hours of work, denied thousands of users a place to go and talk about things and valuable resources for who knows how many different subjects.

And for what? To stroke some miserable ego-boo of a shell of a person with NO personality whatsoever.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

And the really shamefull thing is that it probably wasn't some random attacker. It was probably someone who has visited the forum and most likley is really getting off on postings like this one.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Crap!

This sucks!!!! 

Hope Hankster is aware of this for obvious reasons we don't need to detail here.


----------



## nebulaclass269 (Jun 29, 2000)

I have my ideas....but I don't think he's bright enough......


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Any owner/moderator reading this who has Hank's home phone should call him if you aren't already sure he knows about this.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

alpha-8 said:


> And the really shamefull thing is that it probably wasn't some random attacker. It was probably someone who has visited the forum and most likley is really getting off on postings like this one.


Fortunately though, unless this was some terrorist who picked that website at random to practice on, within a short period of time the FBI will know exactly who has done this and we would then probably be able to find out via the Freedom of Information Act.

Very few hackers ever remain unidentified.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Guys,
This is very probably an attack by someone who has visited before, but it may not be a personal attack against the Lesters, as it is being assumed (Unless they know something not widely known). The person with the type of knowledge to carry out such an attack probably isn't a regular visitor to any little sci-fi modeling message board. Whomever did this is probably getting off on the messages posted by the site owner on the main site, knowing that he/she has succeded in their attack.

Please think before posting any accusations or inuendo. We'll be watching this thread to see that things remain civil.

Thank you!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Wow. This is a total bummer. What an enormous loss. Isn't there any sort of back-up that's done on a regular basis?

John O.


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi, Guys,

I figured a bunch of you would end up here. 

We have a pretty good idea of who did it. It was fairly obvious to us. And, no, this was not a random attack.

Quite frankly, it's just sad. With 10,000 people on SSM.com and the SSM forums, you're bound to rub a few people the wrong way. That happens. You can't please everyone. But why ruin it for everyone?

The board will be down until we can find a way to make it more secure.... which probably means switching to different software. Frankly, I really liked phpbb, but open source means there are holes.

Now you've got no excuse not to finish your Star Wars contest entry and finish the WF entries.

Take care,

Linda


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

John O said:


> Wow. This is a total bummer. What an enormous loss. Isn't there any sort of back-up that's done on a regular basis?
> 
> John O.


Yes, it's backed up. That's not the problem. The problem is that it's not a useable system if it can be hacked. So if/when a new board ever goes up, we'll probably re-open the old one for a few days so people can cut and paste good links, etc.

Linda


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have been notified. Not sure what forum software he was using but I try to keep up on the latest security upgrades for our forums. It most likely was a random thing as 1000s of random web sites are hacked every day.

Most of these hackers seem to do it just because they can. In the many cases, on regular web sites, the hackers don't do any damage to the web site other then "deface" the main page leaving a note that the site is not secure... fix it. Strange as it seems, they leave an email address and if contacted will explain how they hacked the site.

Anyways, if someone really wants to hack a site like this they most likely could. All we can do is secure it the best we can and hope when they come by for a visit they go on to easier targets. If the worse comes to worse, all of our data is backed up nightly and the most we would lose is 24 hours of postings.


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

hankster said:


> Not sure what forum software he was using but I try to keep up on the latest security upgrades for our forums. It most likely was a random thing as 1000s of random web sites are hacked every day.


phpbb with the latest security updates.

And, no, I don't think it was random. 

Linda


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ Agreed Thomas.

Based on the description of what was done posted on the SM modeling page this attack is 99.999999999999999999999% likely to be fully traceable.

I hope that the owner has contacted the FCC and FBI as well as his ISP. There is little chance that the hacker(s) won't be captured, no matter how skilled.

The FBI will get the bastards, and it will be taxmoney well spent!!!


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

alpha-8 said:


> And the really shamefull thing is that it probably wasn't some random attacker. It was probably someone who has visited the forum and most likley is really getting off on postings like this one.


Yes, I think you are correct. 

Linda


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

LindaSmile said:


> phpbb with the latest security updates.
> 
> And, no, I don't think it was random.
> 
> Linda


I hope you get to prosecute whoever the person was.

Once you contact whoever would be responsible for such prosecutions please let us know.

I for one would be willing to not just email, but also snail-mail and personally call anyone necessary to see that whoever did this doesn't just get a slap on the wrist. I can't speak for anyone else, but I'm sure I wouldn't be alone.

Please keep us up to date, Linda!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yeah..... phpbb is pretty lax about security... being that it is the largest open source bb in use that makes it an attractive target. vBulletin (the software we use) most likely is the most popular "paid" bb software so it seems to attract a lot of these sorts too. Server logs should tell you what IP was used for the breach but then you most likely know that already.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I would recommend Contacting The Internet Fraud Complaint Center (IFCC) through the FBI as this is their specialty. You can file a complaint with them at this link

http://www.ifccfbi.gov/cf1.asp

I hope ya catch whoever did this.

My Condolences also, I found the site very informative and had many great ideas on it.


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

I sincerely hope the SSM board comes back, but you guys should learn something from this. Nothing online is forever! I've been saving web archive files of online stuff for awhile, mostly actual published articles, but also the occasional useful discussion thread (I have a great one from SSM concerning airbrushing). I've even taken to printing things out to have a bible of useful info.

There have been a few sites in my favorites list that when I went back to actually use the info there the site was GONE.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

This is to bad to be true! As much as I like to hang around here I also post (and read) a lot in the SSM-forum. I enjoyed it as a place to be able to get in touch with comrades and friends all over the world, something I never dreamed of some years ago. I really hope that the one who did this will be found - and I hope the time without a SSM-forum will not be too long.

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Pat Amaral (Sep 14, 2003)

Man this is really sad. I honestly feel like I’ve lost a member of my family. John and Linda and the others have done so much to keep that community going and now to have this happen. I really feel bad for them. It’s taken so much work. I realize that SSM.net is only a part of Starship Modeler but I’m sure most of you'll agree that the Forums have played a huge part in what the site has become over the years.

For the last 8 or so years, I have looked forward to my daily visits. The Forums have always been my first stop after checking out what’s going on at the main site. They’ve been my inspiration and, I deeply believe, the very reason I’ve stayed with the hobby. It’s just not going to be the same if the Forums don't come back.

Don’t get me wrong. I do have a life away from Starship Modeler and I’m certain I’ll continue with the hobby even if the Forums don’t re-open. It’s just that I’ve never been interested in building anything but science fiction vehicles and I’m not interested in changing that focus now. No other online community supports that interest in the same fashion and I’ve come to rely on the content and camaraderie at SSM.net for my motivation. I’m sure many of the other members feel the same way.

I understand what the Lesters must be feeling right now and I certainly wouldn’t blame them if they decide not to open a new forum. However, I really do hope they will consider doing so. I greatly appreciate the effort they and the others have put forth all these years in keeping the community alive and I know the other members feel the same way. It would really be a shame to let that die.


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

Wow, this has really ruined my morning. What a huge disappointment! I noticed the forums were down last night, but didn't think much of it. This is really a shameful act. I hope the scumbag (too nice of a term) that did this is caught soon!

Matt


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im speechless. decorum prevents my thoughts about whoever did this from being written here. unbelievable.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

I'm always amazed when something like this happens. The SSM Forum was great, and I hope to see it again.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Bottom-feeders like this je*k-off are proof positive that "survival of the fittest" is just a theory...


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

#@$%&CASTRATION*&%[email protected] BEATEN%$#@!*&FULL EXTENT OF THE LAW#[email protected]
Sorry,I just don't feel very civil about this!

Because of my modeling interests SSM has become my favorite forum.
I've bought some things from John and he's always been great about it.
And Linda's always been there to keep the forums in line. (Myself included
on one occasion)
It will seriously be missed from where I'm sitting


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn, if I can't visit SSM every morning, that's all the sooner I have to start working! 

(Okay, just trying to find a light moment here).

Linda, John, if you want to prosecute the scum, I'm sure a lot of us wouldn't mind contributing to hire a good lawyer. I'm thinking that piling on a few _hundred _"emotional pain and suffering" charges for all the forum members could net a nice settlement.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm even more p/o this morning. My morning starts with SSM, checkin' things posting...now, all frellin' gone.

Can I just kneecap'em?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^No objections from me!


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

The forum will be back. It's an integral part of SMM and we don't want to lose it. But it will probably be a different software package, and that takes time and money to implement. So take this as a one to two week vacation and work on those Star Wars contest entries.

Linda


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh, and, BTW, the forum is still there, we just took it offline. So all of the threads, links, etc. are still stored. When we do get the new forum up and running, we'll put the old one back for a little while to allow people to access the info. 

If at all possible, the archives, such as the Construction and Finishing forums will be converted. However, since we haven't even found a new forum software package yet, I don't know if converting will be possible.

Thanks for the support (and a special thanks to those who have sent in a donation towards the cost of the new forums).

Linda


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Well, crap.

I'm hopeful the forums will return, but I'm sorry for the inevitable pain in the rear that resurrecting things will entail. HobbyTalk and StarshipModeler were/are an indespensible pair to me -- the only forums I visit on a daily basis. They've both been part of my daily _life_ for the last three years or so. I wonder how many times today I'll click on my bookmark link to go over there before I remember there is no "there" right now.

I've got an aluminum softball bat -- point me in the right direction and I'll be happy to start swinging!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

One of the things that drives me crazy is the lack of respect for other people's property that so many exhibit now-a-days. As a techie for a school district I can tell you that there are thousands of attacks on our system daily and if it weren't for an excellent group of security personel and some great software, we'd be in serious trouble. I just wish everyone could have the same protection we have. I will be glad to pay a subscription cost to help get the SSM forums back on line.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

LindaSmile said:


> The forum will be back. It's an integral part of SMM and we don't want to lose it. But it will probably be a different software package, and that takes time and money to implement. So take this as a one to two week vacation and work on those Star Wars contest entries.
> 
> Oh, and, BTW, the forum is still there, we just took it offline. So all of the threads, links, etc. are still stored. When we do get the new forum up and running, we'll put the old one back for a little while to allow people to access the info.
> 
> ...


Well, as much of a disaster as the event is, at least the forum content isn't lost. Losing all the info would have been a bigger loss than the forum software. Software can be replaced.

Whatever new forum software you end up getting, if it can't convert over from the old one, then maybe relevant threads from the old forums could be archived into Word documents and posted to the main site? I'm sure you'll have plenty of volunteers who would be willing to do some editing to make that happen.

Oh, and, I hope that whoever did this gets a terminal case of leprosy to the genitals.



P.S. - In the meantime, anyone who needs a nice, empty forum to use until SM gets back online, I've still got my boards running. (If you're not an EZ board supporter, fire up your pop-up blocker.)


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

norge71 said:


> I will be glad to pay a subscription cost to help get the SSM forums back on line.


We've decided against subscriptions for several reasons: (1) It would mean that we are more obligated to provide a certain level of service. Right now, if we are out of town for 4 days and the forums are down... oh well... you weren't paying for it anyway. (2) It would make it more difficult to moderate, i.e., "You can't tell me what I can't say -- I PAY for this site!" Just not worth the hassle.

Having said that, I will say that the SSM.com and SSM.net forums are paid for through the donations we receive and through sales of the SSM.com merchandise in the store. So if you want to help pay for the new forums... donate and/or buy merchandise.

Thanks for your support,

Linda


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

I wondered what was up, now that I'm at work I had time to find out.. that bites.. I'm saving cash for a new computer motherboard, but I think throwing $20 at SM for the _new forum software fund_ is vital to preserving our way of life. 


... If you know who it was, I like the idea of throwing the FBI at him.. since this was obviously an act of terrorism and I may require counseling to resume my daily activities.. or a new model project, one of the two.


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

Look on the bright side. This will mean that everyone's post count will go back to zero and you've all got a new start on being the "most addicted poster".

Linda


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

:freak: Oh No


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

LindaSmile said:


> Look on the bright side. This will mean that everyone's post count will go back to zero and you've all got a new start on being the "most addicted poster".
> 
> Linda


Judging from the activity over here, JohnP will be back up to 18,000,000 posts within the first week. :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't think I post nearly as much at SSM as here, but I'm willing to try.

Linda, I'd like to say that I love the software Hobby Talk uses, with its WSYWG editing and picture-posting ability. I would be happy if you chose it. The only thing I don't like here is the lack of avatar control options.

I would hope you would absolutely NOT choose EZBoards software. It's atrociously outdated and inflxible.

Another board I frequent with terriffic software is www.wordforge.net - check it out.


----------



## CvrleII (May 28, 2004)

Damn!
Unlike most of you,I ended my day with the SM forums (diff time zone- your morning posts are usually in the evening for me) and it was a good deal- I read the forum, and the wish to build kicks in- and I actually do some work!
Damn the hacker to hell!
Tvrtko


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Linda, Thank you for letting us know that SM hasn't given up on a forum. That means a lot, the future seems less uncertain. I hope it is back up very soon. :hat: 



John P said:


> I don't think I post nearly as much at SSM as here, but I'm willing to try.
> 
> Linda, I'd like to say that I love the software Hobby Talk uses, with its WSYWG editing and picture-posting ability. I would be happy if you chose it. The only thing I don't like here is the lack of avatar control options.
> 
> ...


I have to second John, EZBoards are clunky and take away from the forum experience. 
John, that Wordforge site is very sharp. I hope John and Linda can go with something like that. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

norge71 said:


> One of the things that drives me crazy is the lack of respect for other people's property that so many exhibit now-a-days.


I have to agree with *norge71*'s observation. Working in the news, I'm astounded nearly every day about just how many people only care for themselves & their own pleasure! It seems that very few people do anything for someone "just because" it's nice to do it. Vengence like this is only petty & does nothing productive. There are truly some people who need to realize this.

Echoing everyone else, I found it frustrating, sad & just plain miserable that the forums are down.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> It seems that very few people do anything for someone "just because" it's nice to do it.


Or how few _don't_ do something because it isn't right.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

*Starship modeler Attack*

WHY DO THAT?!
The unmittigated swine!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about the attack on that forum .I have never posted there but I have bought stuff from them.I think all hackers should be tortured!


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

If the Einstein-Rosenberg theory on alternat quantum states related to the Heisenberg Uncertainly Principle says that Schrödinger's Cat can exist in quantum states of both being Dead and Alive at the same time, creating alternate universes... is there a dark, corner universe out there, where the damn cat is neither dead, or alive, but the still animated, LIVING UNDEAD? a mindless, zombie kitty hell bent on introducing scientists to radioactive isotopes, to see what happens to THEM?


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

I hope this hacker will soon be "invited" to work his "art" at the 9th circle of Hell...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I have to agree with *norge71*'s observation. Working in the news, I'm astounded nearly every day about just how many people only care for themselves & their own pleasure! It seems that very few people do anything for someone "just because" it's nice to do it. Vengence like this is only petty & does nothing productive. There are truly some people who need to realize this.
> 
> Echoing everyone else, I found it frustrating, sad & just plain miserable that the forums are down.


"Vengence" I can at least understand.
Vandalism, however, I can't fathom or tolerate.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Linda might I suggest that you look into using vbulletin? I used to be an admin (4 years) at www.lwg3d.org. We fell victim to a very similar hacker attack while using phpbb and actually ended up losing about half our database, including records for almost 4,000 of our then 7,600 members! Its ridiculously easy to hack phpbb unfortunately. So I know a little bit of what you're going though right now. It really sucks that one person's bad attitude can ruin a good thing for hundreds and even thousands of other loyal members. 

Anyway after switching to vbulletin we have had a lot more control over our security and were able to add a ton of features much easier too.

I hope that your transition to whatever you choose to use will be as stressless as possible.

And we'll miss you in the meantime


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

At last, a worthwhile use for the Genises Device STII, we have the opertunity to turn one piece of crap (hacker) into something usefull! (if only)


----------



## widget_mkII (Jul 29, 2004)

I am SOOOO sorry that some idiot with an adgenda had to screw up things for over 2000 people.
hell,SSM is the only place I post regularly. I don't have enough hours in a day to surf everywhere I'd like to.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

dsscse said:


> At last, a worthwhile use for the Genises Device STII, we have the opertunity to turn one piece of crap (hacker) into something usefull! (if only)


 
I'd go for that...but *ONLY* if it were inserted as a suppository.


----------



## stargazer (Oct 13, 2001)

Woke up this morning to starship being down.......Linda and John

Nil carborundum and all that

Stargazer


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

flyingfrets said:


> I'd go for that...but *ONLY* if it were inserted as a suppository.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jack wendt (Sep 5, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> Linda might I suggest that you look into using vbulletin? I used to be an admin (4 years) at www.lwg3d.org. l
> 
> Anyway after switching to vbulletin we have had a lot more control over our security and were able to add a ton of features much easier too.


yeah what he said. i do like the layout of lightwave forum. i also agree with john payne, ez board sucks.
now personally, i work for the state. i can't go to porn sites while at work, so i go to modeling sites. linda, you and john are forcing me to work the longer the SSM forum is gone. i don't like work!


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

John and Linda, I, like many others here, make visitng the boards a part of my daily ritual! However did this did it to all of use!

So, when you find him, we can stuff him into my gun tube(M109A5 Howitzer), load a zone 8 red bag and have both of you pull the lanyard to send him into a nice, big artillery impact area!

Come back soon!

Duck


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> Linda might I suggest that you look into using vbulletin?


vBulletin is one of several options we are investigating. 

Linda


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

OK. I need advice. vBulletin is at the top of the list thus far. It's $160 (we'll get that in donations), looks like it has all of the features of phpBB plus more, and ...



.....


drumroll please


.....


we can automatically import the old board over and all of the users, threads and private messages will be there.

The downside: it also uses phpBB and MySQL, the same programming tools used by the old board. So is it really any more secure?

Any other suggestions?

Linda


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd only suggest that you let us post pictures in the new boards .


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

John P said:


> I'd only suggest that you let us post pictures in the new boards .


They used to allow that but, if memory serves correctly, they ran into a bandwidth issue. I know they are looking for a new ISP so I guess we can wait and see if that is still going to be an issue.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

LindaSmile said:


> OK. I need advice. vBulletin is at the top of the list thus far. It's $160 (we'll get that in donations), looks like it has all of the features of phpBB plus more, and ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah one of the main reasons we were excited by vBulletin was its ability to smoothly transition our database. I don't know all the ins and outs since I'm not on the coding team, but from everything we've experienced--including two other hack attempts that failed, vBulletin does seem a lot more secure. In spite of the fact that its still php and MySQL based. If you want you can PM our main admin and speak to him about it, his name is Bob McKain (Cobra on the forum) he knows a lot more about it than I do. I'm just a graphics guy 

Cheers!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the problems.

What part of the sight is down? Because I went to a few sections and they appear to be working fine except for the 'On the Bench' stuff.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Just the forums. It was only the software that was hacked and so John's decided that since they're not secure and the guy could do it again that he's not going to bother simply re-loading those forums. I'd guess that anything else on the .net portion of SM is still up and running.


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> Sorry to hear about the problems.
> 
> What part of the sight is down? Because I went to a few sections and they appear to be working fine except for the 'On the Bench' stuff.


The Discussion Forums are down. On The Bench is part of it.

Linda


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The main advantage of vB over phpBB is that they are very quick to plug any security holes that are found. In the vast majority of case you only need to upload a file or two or do a small modification to an exsisting file. In fact sometime they almost go overboard on security... an example being they encrypt user passwords TWICE (with a random seed) before storing them. In 99.9% of the cases a single encryption would be enough but someone who knows their way around the software could bypass single encryption.

phpBB is really bad on security and it takes them forever to bring out any patches. In any case, you always have to make sure any software is up to date. I visit the vB web site daily to make sure I keep up on any problems that might be happening.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

My only wish, my only true wish, is that the new board's email notices take you to the first thread posted after your last visit (unlike Finescales, where you have to wander throught however many messages looking for the last one you've read).

More or less, I want what the old board did.


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

Someone on another board suggested the idea of putting a curse on the hacker. I think I'll get a hacker voodoo doll and pass him around at WF. Anybody here from New Orleans?

Seriously, though... looks like we'll have the old board back up again today or tomorrow in read-only mode so that you can access anything you need.

Then the old board will be converted to the new board so nothing will be lost.

That's the plan, anyway.

Linda


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I was talking to some friends of mine last night and they said they had picked up a hacker within 24 hours of the hacking (That hacking incident just so happens to have been on the same day as yours). A local kid who is now in very hot water. So you might want to go that route.


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

LindaSmile wrote:


> Someone on another board suggested the idea of putting a curse on the hacker. I think I'll get a hacker voodoo doll and pass him around at WF. Anybody here from New Orleans?


Don't need no Voodoo doll! My wifes' a witch and can put there curse on 'em anytime!

Just say the word! :devil:


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

*StarshipModeler Forums Back Online*

It's baaack!

Welcome home.

Linda


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Where? I went to SM.net and still the "Sorry no more forums" message. Front page at SM.com doesn't show a link either.


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

dont tease us like that its not nice.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ziz said:


> Where? I went to SM.net and still the "Sorry no more forums" message. Front page at SM.com doesn't show a link either.


And here I thought you were the computer guru always giving other folks all this advice about the 'Net.... 

Try hitting "Refresh"....


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

i did


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

im on it now so dont worry bout me


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

'Didn't even enter my thoughts....


----------

